# Lake Mary Round #2 (2-16)



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Lake Mary - So Pavlik finally met up with my twin and I. This time an adventure ensued! We arrived at the lake by 10:45am after our hike full of stares from the the resort goers. A ski patroler asked what was on my twin's pack and he said "a snowcone maker!" :lol: We drilled the 1st hole and held our breath, the auger almost wasn't long enough. The ice was 38 inches thick!

Right off the bat my twin landed a brookie. Then Pavlik caught a brookie. We were in 14 feet of water (too deep) so I moved to 8 feet of water. It was on! I caught 4 brookies when I heard Eviltyedye say "dam I got a snag". Well suddenly that snag was taking line. Knowing a lake trout was on there the excitement gave way to disappointment when the hook came back almost bent straight!  You only get one shot at those per day so Evil and I moved to the separated upper lake mary away from the dam.

We tried 34 feet of water and 24 feet of water with no results but a few marked fish at the 34 foot hole. I ran into two snowboarding Austrian tourists that were shocked to not only see me ice fishing but that the sonar was showing fish right below their feet. They snapped a few pics of me and later the whole group from on top of the dam when Evil and I heard Pavlik was nailing fish at the dam. We left by 3:45pm. In total I got 4 brookies, Pavlik got 4 brookies, and Evil got 1 brookie. Slower than last time but if Evil would have got that Laker we'd be claiming it was a SPECTACULAR day.

We were using pumpkin pepper jigs tipped with a BIG and LONG nightcrawler, no peices of worm got love. A few hits came on the jigs with salmon eggs. One brookie was caught using a glow pepper jig with a crawler too. It was the group cocensus that the fish were taveling in schools every 10 to 20 mins or so. Suddenly every rod got a hit and then nadda. Maybe the lakers were chasing them around!

Pavlik and I finally at Lake Mary









Me skiing into Lake Mary









Pavlik's 1st brookie of the day. Always put smiles on faces! 









My stringer of Brook Trout 









Pavlik's Big Brook Trout


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Neto gang!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice trip! 38 inches! Crazy thick, but I'm not surprised.

Lot's of new snow this time?

Sucks about the mack.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh how that Lake Trout will be taughting me for the rest of my life! -#&#*!- **O** -#&#*!- I will probley one day in the coming years get a Laker bigger than that one....however it will always be smaller that the one I lost. They say that kind of experince keeps an angler into the sport of fishing.....personally it just haunts me. At 38 inches thick, and the ice getting thicker everyday..... wont likely go back till ice out. 

A message to the fish

To: Mr Big Mac (thats right I name the bigguns that get away)

You fought hard today...you bent a hook that I could not bend using just my bare hands...let alone my mouth. Somehow you did it. You beat the house and beat the odds. You got away from the fate of being brought up through the light in your sky, placed on a metal stringer, followed by a spot on my barbeque. May you swim free, harassing the brookie population at will, cruising your small little alpine habitat high in the mountains. You made your ansestors proud today. In my tackle box you are more than 100% laker, your 200% laker.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

LOAH said:


> Nice trip! 38 inches! Crazy thick, but I'm not surprised.
> 
> Lot's of new snow this time?
> 
> Sucks about the mack.


The snow was about 3 feet thick on top of the ice...It looked like hallways everywhere we walked. A least this time the "water on top of ice" was just an inch or 2 of slush. As for that mack....we will meet again.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

The lake marry monster every body of water has em. Love legendary fish that spot will always be special now even though he did get away!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> To: Mr Big Mac (thats right I name the bigguns that get away)
> 
> You fought hard today...you bent a hook that I could not bend using just my bare hands...let alone my mouth. Somehow you did it. You beat the house and beat the odds. You got away from the fate of being brought up through the light in your sky, placed on a metal stringer, followed by a spot on my barbeque. May you swim free, harassing the brookie population at will, cruising your small little alpine habitat high in the mountains. You made your ansestors proud today. In my tackle box you are more than 100% laker, your 200% laker.


A letter to your estranged one. I love it! :lol:

Reminds me of my possible record tiger that shook the hook after a long battle. It haunts me, always. Every time I snag the bottom, I hope it moves like it did that day. Darn thing!

Same with my gigantic cutt from a small stream. It had to be 28" (maybe more). I've caught some other good ones from there, but nothing like the submarine that I missed on multiple strikes that day.

Another one was my (would-be) biggest brown from a beaver pond on a tiny creek. Scared the crap out of me as it came from nowhere behind my Blue Fox. Ugh.

Pure torture. I feel your pain.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

......or the montrous brook trout of Southern Mountains that you hook under floating islands of biomass that tear back under the underwater labyrinth of roots and snap your line.


----------

